# I Got a Problem With a Coworker



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm very new to plumbing.I just started this job a month ago as a plumber's helper have no prevouis experience in this trade.I have a problem with this plumber i be working with.he hollers and cusses at me,he nitpics about sh**.i don't like working with this dude,he talks to me like i'm stupid.i barely know this dude and he's acting like an a**hole.he' an older guy in his mid 50's.i new to this trade,how is he going to talk to me stupid?,he knows i'm new to the game.when he tells me to bring him a tool/part or tells me to do something he yells at me sometimes like i'm suppose to already know what he's talking about,remember i'm learning the trade.




i've worked with a different plumber and he's the only one i had problems with i've already worked with this guy 4 times.i don't want to work with him ever again......and if they assign me to him again i'm going to either take off work for that day or ask the manager/dispatcher to put me with another plumber.i hate this guy,he gets me mad.i don't mind working,learning and taking advice,but i'm not going to let nobody talk to me any kind of way.he's the worst a**hole i've ever worked with........some helpers(like myself)are permanitly assigned to one plumber.....if they start assigning me to work with this guy everyday i most likely will quit this job.i do need my job to pay my bills,but at the same time i don't wanna be stressed out working with a dude like this.




what yall think? do u think i should quit my job if i end up having to work withis dude everyday?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ALL plumbers nitpick. It is not a trade for light weights.

For instance, there are those on the Plumbing Zone that will nitpick about not posting an intro. I suggest you read the "Welcome to the Plumbing Zone" private message you received upon registering.

Then head to the Intro Section before some nitpicks you to death.


----------



## Aaron's (Nov 2, 2012)

In California it is illegal for a supervisor to talk to you like that. Dont know what state your in, but you should say something to the owners of your company.


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

Aaron's said:


> In California it is illegal for a supervisor to talk to you like that. Dont know what state your in, but you should say something to the owners of your company.



he's not a supervisor,he's a plumber,that i help out.i'm a plumber's helper


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> ALL plumbers nitpick. It is not a trade for light weights.
> 
> For instance, there are those on the Plumbing Zone that will nitpick about not posting an intro. I suggest you read the "Welcome to the Plumbing Zone" private message you received upon registering.
> 
> Then head to the Intro Section before some nitpicks you to death.


 
ok man


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Quit the trade or hit the books at night and study/learn and deal with it.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

You might want to consider a different trade if you can't take harsh words from a older, more experienced, and more knowledgeable trades professional. 

or

Grow a pair, pay your dues like every other plumber on here and in 4-5 years test for your license and then continue on a fine tradition of ribbing young guys who think they know it all.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I understand where your coming from bomber but this trade ain't for pussies, yeah the guy might be an arsehole but don't quit your Job over a single arsehole. Jobs in this trade can be hard to find in this Econemy for an inexperienced person as yourself, so don't quit because it might be awhile b4 you get another chance

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Aaron's (Nov 2, 2012)

Indie said:


> You might want to consider a different trade if you can't take harsh words from a older, more experienced, and more knowledgeable trades professional.
> 
> or
> 
> Grow a pair, pay your dues like every other plumber on here and in 4-5 years test for your license and then continue on a fine tradition of ribbing young guys who think they know it all.


 

lol


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Ever think there might be a reason....

You might have over state your knowledge and skills when you applied for a job...

If you can't be of assistance to your journeyman then you are just dead weight..

If its quicker for him to get himself.,.. then more than likely you are not meant to be in the plumbing trade...

I will tell you once and show you once if you can't learn from that you might as well stay home.... 

I am a plumber not a babysitter


----------



## Aaron's (Nov 2, 2012)

Plumber Bomber said:


> he's not a supervisor,he's a plumber,that i help out.i'm a plumber's helper


 

If he is telling you what to do he is your supervisor. I got chewed out by the owner of a company here for coming down too hard on a helper like your self.


----------



## Aaron's (Nov 2, 2012)

Aaron's said:


> If he is telling you what to do he is your supervisor. I got chewed out by the owner of a company here for coming down too hard on a helper like your self.


 
That helper was a little puss.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Maybe he is an a-hole, And they might be sending you with him intentionally...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Ever think there might be a reason....
> 
> You might have over state your knowledge and skills when you applied for a job...
> 
> ...


Funny you should say that. I just cut that helper I was using after a month because I don't have the patience to teach him the trade, common sense, work ethic, ambition, etc.... 

Yes, part of the problem is me, and I accept that, but damn these kids don't know a thing about work, and think they should be treated as equals.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> Funny you should say that. I just cut that helper I was using after a month because I don't have the patience to teach him the trade, common sense, work ethic, ambition, etc....
> 
> Yes, part of the problem is me, and I accept that, but damn these kids don't know a thing about work, and think they should be treated as equals.


 I don't know you, but I think you'd be an a-hole to work for LOL


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

KCplumber said:


> I don't know you, but I think you'd be an a-hole to work for LOL


If you know what your doing and don't need to be told then we would be the best of friends on a job. But yes, no matter what I do I am an a-hole as are most plumbers.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Have you considered you might not be up to the task?

The learning process of the trade is exacting. Mistakes can be very costly.

Bow out and allow someone else the opportunity if you aren't up to it.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I have found that I can train most, put up with most, and be friendly/nice to most (that showed respect), when I worked for someone else. Now that I am working for myself, I am finding it hard to do those same things, especially when someone says they can do something and cannot.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Indie said:


> (snip)(paraphrased)
> trade,
> common sense,
> work ethic,
> ...


They aren't equals, and I'll not treat them as plumbers.

I'll teach them the trade, but only if they come prestocked with common sense, work ethic, and ambition.

I can be nitpicky, but I won't embarrass a kid for no reason, though if his work is shoit , I would make him do it over, or if his additude is pissy then he can go home, and I'll do it my self.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I understand where your coming from bomber but this trade ain't for pussies...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

That about sums it up in one quote.......


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Have you considered you might not be up to the task?
> 
> The learning process of the trade is exacting. Mistakes can be very costly.
> 
> Bow out and allow someone else the opportunity if you aren't up to it.




i am capable of learning the trade,but a if plumber see's that i'm not doing something right or if he's instructing me to do something,he needs to talk to me in a nice way.he needs to learn how to talk to people instead of being a dick head.if i make a mistake i wont make the same again


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Plumber Bomber, how old are you ?
You sound like a kid that just got weened off Mommy's tit's !

Your in a mans business now.
Maybe you need to man up and call that guy out on his bullshiot. If you did he may have more respect for you, and then again he just kick your butt . 
Either way you win. 
You can rat on him for kicking your butt & he loses his job, or he respects you and you get to learn a new career. 




This is how they keep the trade pure, no pussys allowed in plumbing and No pussys allowed in the USMC !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJoeGvn6MAY


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> i am capable of learning the trade,but a plumber see's that i'm not doing something right or if he's instructing me to do something,he needs to talk to me in a nice way.he needs to learn how to talk to people instead of being a dick head


You are not a person ... In the sense that you have to be cuddled ... Or buttered up...

This is your opportunity to succeed .. To learn .. And sometimes people need a kick on the pants to get there...

Just thank yourself lucky this guy is willing to teach you ..

It could be the other way around were he goes to the employer saying he doesn't want to work with you ..


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Think of it in the same way your parents were hard on you, but assured you it was for your own good.

Having been in the trade for half my life know. Those that can learn from hard asses tend to be of a higher caliber and go further in life. think of it as a challenge to impress him.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> i am capable of learning the trade,but a if plumber see's that i'm not doing something right or if he's instructing me to do something,he needs to talk to me in a nice way.he needs to learn how to talk to people instead of being a dick head.if i make a mistake i wont make the same again


But, I enjoy being a dick.

It's all smooth sailing once you get past that reality.

You're just spinning your wheels (and wasting my time) if you can't get past the inevitable baptism by fire.

Frankly, I think you should move along.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Plumber Bomber said:


> i am capable of learning the trade,but a if plumber see's that i'm not doing something right or if he's instructing me to do something,he needs to talk to me in a nice way.he needs to learn how to talk to people instead of being a dick head.if i make a mistake i wont make the same again


You are looking at this backwards, ...you are using him, he sees you as his eventual replacement, suck it up, take in what he is willing to share, then go home and have a beer and leave the stress at the job, soon you'll be with another plumber, if you can't deal with this guy, how will you deal with anyone else as you progress, customers are exponentially worse than grumpy old plumbers all day long.


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Plumber Bomber, how old are you ?
> You sound like a kid that just got weened off Mommy's tit's !
> 
> Your in a mans business now.
> ...




im 32 years old,and yes i did call him out on his bull**** and all he says is"i'm hollering,but i'm just trying to help u". we'll he can get his oint across without yelling.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Plumber Bomber said:


> im 32 years old,and yes i did call him out on his bull**** and all he says is"i'm hollering,but i'm just trying to help u". we'll he can get his oint across without yelling.


Maybe *he* can't.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

In this trade you'll be dealing with plenty of a$$holes and the stuff that comes out of them.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> im 32 years old,and yes i did call him out on his bull**** and all he says is"i'm hollering,but i'm just trying to help u". we'll he can get his oint across without yelling.


You really need to move on so someone less mollycoddled can step into the available position.

You're just taking up room.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow I see this kind of attitude daily with people trying to learn the trades. These are the same guys that will never take responsibility for their actions. When a job is screwed up they will not accept that it was their fault and try to blame others for the inability to do a correct job.

They are sensitive and need hugged while coddled. They cannot take constructive critic and demand respect without earning the respect. In the past year we have had 3 come and go that were exactly like this and they did not know or understand how to work. They walked like they had no place to be, worked at the same pace. And did whatever was necessary to get out of working. Tired of this kind of crap from a person that thinks they are entitled.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Maybe *he* can't.


32 is just too damned old to teach.

I want impressionable minds that are about 10 or 12 years younger and less full of themselves.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Perhaps the rest of the plumbers are just hiding their opinions of you. Or the guy might have had to put up with a POS for a good stretch, sorry but you often get leftover animosity. Most young guys are sh!t and you are viewed in that vein until you prove otherwise. 

You might also keep in mind if that plumber is getting paid by the job, teaching you is costing him money.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I bet the OP isn't hearing what he thought he would hear when the thread was started. :laughing:

Okay Plumber Bomber, what is it you expect with the plumbing trades? Is the trade not living up to what you thought? 

The first Plumber I worked for damn near made me walk away from the trade, but not for the same reasons. Thankfully another company made me a better offer and I went there and finished my apprenticeship. 

Even with the second company I worked for one of the Journeyman was a complete d-bag. That guy would constantly down my work, refused to train me, and was always downing the company. A real bucket of happiness. He did back off when I threatened to leave him unconsciousness and bleeding on the floor if he said one more derogatory comment to me. Told him I didn't care who he thought he was or that his dad ran this company.


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> You are looking at this backwards, ...you are using him, he sees you as his eventual replacement, suck it up, take in what he is willing to share, then go home and have a beer and leave the stress at the job, soon you'll be with another plumber, if you can't deal with this guy, how will you deal with anyone else as you progress, customers are exponentially worse than grumpy old plumbers all day long.




the othe plumbers i worked with showed me somethings and they are cool.they don't act like ole dude


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Perhaps the rest of the plumbers are just hiding their opinions of you. Or the guy might have had to put up with a POS for a good stretch, sorry but you often get leftover animosity. Most young guys are sh!t and you are viewed in that vein until you prove otherwise.
> 
> You might also keep in mind if that plumber is getting paid by the job, teaching you is costing him money.


I suspect he's still waiting for the 'Unicorns and Rainbows' crowd to show up and whisper words of encouragement.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

When I was a helper, there was a time I was placed with a plumber, he gave me a shovel and a chipping hammer, and barely spoke to me, the silent treatment was so bad I fell asleep on the ride to the job site once, I was fired the next morning. It was a short week at that company, next day I was hired on at a competitor for a dollar more, I never spoke of that week again. :laughing: until now.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I suspect he's still waiting for the 'Unicorns and Rainbows' crowd to show up and whisper words of encouragement.



He would die working with me:laughing:. But I make a point to work alone, as I get older I tell it like it is. Nothing like telling someone they are a lazy POS who is stealing money just by being there.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> When I was a helper, there was a time I was placed with a plumber, he gave me a shovel and a chipping hammer, and barely spoke to me, the silent treatment was so bad I fell asleep on the ride to the job site once, I was fired the next morning. It was a short week at that company, next day I was hired on at a competitor for a dollar more, I never spoke of that week again. :laughing: until now.



Joey?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Joey?


Anthony?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> He would die working with me:laughing:. But I make a point to work alone, as I get older I tell it like it is. Nothing like telling someone they are a lazy POS who is stealing money just by being there.


I was never allowed to have an apprentice when I worked for someone else and continued the tradition when I hung out my shingle.

I've taught in a classroom setting off and on for over 20 years since hanging out my shingle -- I've learned to spot those with aptitude and those with attitude. The ones with attitude I soon learned were just a warm body in a chair and barely worth my bother or attention.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

When he rips you for bringing the wrong tool or part do you bring the right one the next time?
I push people right off the bat to see how they respond to pressure. You will too if you make it. 
This trade is fast pace no matter what end your doing. 
Free advise learn to listen, stay one step ahead of your journeyman, watch, when ready jump in and do. 
Don't blame him, don't give him reason to yell.


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> You really need to move on so someone less mollycoddled can step into the available position.
> 
> You're just taking up room.




no i should stay in this trade but work with another plumber,i'm asking to be cuddle.whatever plumber i work with he has to respect me and talk to me like a man.yes i want a plumber that teaches,but i also want a teacher with people's skills.i need a plumber who can do more teaching than fussing.this old plumber i worked with is crazy.i hate to hit a 55 year old man,but i will end up punching this guy in the mouth and get fired.i came to work to do jobs,not entertain bullsh*t.i get paid to do the job,not put up with sh*t.yes people can be *******s every once in a while,but to put up with another man's sh*t allday everyday?working with a guy like him just for 8 hours would make me wanna quit.





i plumber is suppose to be possitive toward a his helper,he's supposed to be a role model.he's supposed to make the helper feel comfortable being around him.....he supposed tell his help"just do your best,i got your back and i will help you succeed in this trade" "if you have any questions feel free to ask me"


if i were to video tape me and him working together you'll see what i'm talking about.


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Maybe *he* can't.



then i don't need to be f*** with him...i don't like a person yellin at me


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Bomber, when I got in the trade I was 28, and I had a downfall, I had common sense and had worked in and out of construction jobs all my life. Therefore if it wasn't a sharp old journeyman that knew his stuff then I would usually correct them in their mistakes. I was a know it all and that was a serious problem!

One day about 4 weeks in, I helped this dumass journeyman who couldn't read a print or a grade level put in 2 or 300 ft of cast iron pitched the wrong way. The whole time I told him it was wrong. He got fired! Then I was set down in the office and the foreman who I had tremendous respect for, broke it down for me. He held one hand as high as he could explaining that hand represented whale****, he put the other hand on the floor explaining as an apprentice that was my position lower than whale****. 

Just ignore the BS learn what you can, you are lower than whale**** right now. The sooner you learn your place the sooner this journeyman will prolly ease up on you. Try to out think him and have the screwdriver or whatever he needs next waiting in your hand for him. Ask good questions and remember the answers you are given. Whenever hard physical work must be done jump in and do it, taking the shovel from a journeyman shows that you know your place. When you are carrying stuff pick what is heavier and show him respect.

If you read into the beginnings of an apprentice you will learn that in ancient times an apprentice was basicly an indentured servant to the journeyman for the right to learn the trade.

If you can stick it out it is a very lucrative career!


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Plumber Bomber said:


> no i should stay in this trade but work with another plumber,i'm asking to be cuddle.whatever plumber i work with he has to respect me and talk to me like a man.yes i want a plumber that teaches,but i also want a teacher with people's skills.i need a plumber who can do more teaching than fussing.this old plumber i worked with is crazy.i hate to hit a 55 year old man,but i will end up punching this guy in the mouth and get fired.i came to work to do jobs,not entertain bullsh*t.i get paid to do the job,not put up with sh*t.yes people can be *******s every once in a while,but to put up with another man's sh*t allday everyday?working with a guy like him just for 8 hours would make me wanna quit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> im 32 years old,and yes i did call him out on his bull**** and all he says is"i'm hollering,but i'm just trying to help u". we'll he can get his oint across without yelling.


Last person that yelled at me all the time, I married. :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> no i should stay in this trade but work with another plumber,i'm asking to be cuddle.whatever plumber i work with he has to respect me and talk to me like a man.yes i want a plumber that teaches,but i also want a teacher with people's skills.i need a plumber who can do more teaching than fussing.this old plumber i worked with is crazy.i hate to hit a 55 year old man,but i will end up punching this guy in the mouth and get fired.i came to work to do jobs,not entertain bullsh*t.i get paid to do the job,not put up with sh*t.yes people can be *******s every once in a while,but to put up with another man's sh*t allday everyday?working with a guy like him just for 8 hours would make me wanna quit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you talk like you write I can't blame him for yelling at you. You would f-ing cry like a baby if you worked for my boss. He is a real prick not the pansy yelling type but the real give guys ulcers type prick. If you can't make like a duck and let the water run off. What the hell are you going to do when you are chest deep in sh!t water with a whole shopping center flushing into your hole while you try to slip a fernco on. 

Learn to let it roll off or get an office job.

As for seeing it in action most of us have dealt with worse.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Plumber Bomber said:


> no i should stay in this trade but work with another plumber,i'm asking to be cuddle.whatever plumber i work with he has to respect me and talk to me like a man.yes i want a plumber that teaches,but i also want a teacher with people's skills.i need a plumber who can do more teaching than fussing.this old plumber i worked with is crazy.i hate to hit a 55 year old man,but i will end up punching this guy in the mouth and get fired.i came to work to do jobs,not entertain bullsh*t.i get paid to do the job,not put up with sh*t.yes people can be *******s every once in a while,but to put up with another man's sh*t allday everyday?working with a guy like him just for 8 hours would make me wanna quit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You just don't get it! I, we, a plumber, doesn't have to be positive towards his help. Alot of guys will razz you, some are just a-holes, some guys treat you like gold. Everyone is different! You are feeding this guy by showing your dislike for his conduct, he is loving it and prolly has a bet you will be gone by the end of the week. Let it roll off and in 5 yrs you can decide how you wanna treat a helper or quit and go to Mcdonalds or somewhere else with an HR dept you can run to and tell!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If you stay in the trade, there will come a day when you wish you had spent more time with that crusty ole baztard.


----------



## brownplumber22 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, I knew this one would not go good for this poor guy . Don't come on a professional plumbing forum and complain about the way your treated in the first month in the trade. We all been there and don't feel bad at all that's why THIS IS A TRADE NOT A JOB. Suck it up or be an electrician


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Plumber Bomber said:


> im 32 years old,and yes i did call him out on his bull**** and all he says is"i'm hollering,but i'm just trying to help u". we'll he can get his oint across without yelling.


Is this the new helper I hired a couple months ago that told me he could do anything and show up on time? Now he is sitting at the house because he couldn't listen,didn't show up on time and never had the right tools:yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> no i should stay in this trade but work with another plumber,i'm asking to be cuddle.whatever plumber i work with he has to respect me and talk to me like a man.yes i want a plumber that teaches,but i also want a teacher with people's skills.i need a plumber who can do more teaching than fussing.this old plumber i worked with is crazy.i hate to hit a 55 year old man,but i will end up punching this guy in the mouth and get fired.i came to work to do jobs,not entertain bullsh*t.i get paid to do the job,not put up with sh*t.yes people can be *******s every once in a while,but to put up with another man's sh*t allday everyday?working with a guy like him just for 8 hours would make me wanna quit.


You keep expecting to be treated as an equal.

That's not going to happen until you are one, or have at least proven you have the aptitude to be one. And that is a slippery slope fraught with judgements beyond your control.

As for punching out your sourpuss Journeyman... I can personally attest to the futility of that effort. You might get away with it in the boom times and find someone else willing to give you another shot, as I did, But word travels fast in a slump and you'll never find work in the Trade again once the Supply House rumor mill gets wind of what you've done.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Bomber you could always become a sparky, I heard they are really soft and like to cuddle 

:laughing: :laughing:

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> You keep expecting to be treated as an equal.
> 
> That's not going to happen until you are one, or have at least proven you have the aptitude to be one. And that is a slippery slope fraught with judgements beyond your control.
> 
> As for punching out your sourpuss Journeyman... I can personally attest to the futility of that effort. You might get away with it in the boom times and find someone else willing to give you another shot, as I did, But word travels fast in a slump and you'll never find work in the Trade again once the Supply House rumor mill gets wind of what you've done.


Or he punches him, then he smiles and beats him to a greasy smudge, you never know who use to be golden gloves, ex military, ect. You feeling lucky ?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

brownplumber22 said:


> Wow, I knew this one would not go good for this poor guy . Don't come on a professional plumbing forum and complain about the way your treated in the first month in the trade. We all been there and don't feel bad at all that's why THIS IS A TRADE NOT A JOB. Suck it up or be an electrician




You think this is bad, you should have seen it before the kinder and gentler PZ.:laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

why do you believe your manhood is being questioned?

You want treated like a man act like a man. Here is what I expect you to do. Study on line or get books . Know what each fitting is, know what the basic tools are.Once you know what each fitting is and the tools that are required it is time to start learning why you are doing what you're doing.

The other guys in that shop do not care if you sink or swim. This dude does. He wants you to learn and he knows the only way to get a rise out of you is to raise his voice. The other guys will end up burning you because you cost them time and money. They will not waste time informing the supervisor or owner of this issue.

We all want a helper or apprentice to work out. However if you cannot carry your weight there are 3 things that will happen. Either you will get it and get on the bandwagon, quit, or fired. No one wants to do the work of 2.

I do not raise my voice when I am working with new guys in the trade however I do get sarcastic. I want answers when i ask them. The other day a new guy wanted to sue my computer to look up an address and i asked where is it . He replied the re-pipe. I said that did not answer my question. I set who went where. What i wanted to know was the address I could tell him how to get to the job faster thna he could get the information on the computer.

This kid got mad at me for saying that did not answer my question.LMAO what a smuck next time answer the question asked.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> You think this is bad, you should have seen it before the kinder and gentler PZ.:laughing:


Just because the gators teeth are gone does not mean he can't still snap a neck if need be. :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Or he punches him, then he smiles and beats him to a greasy smudge, you never know who use to be golden gloves, ex military, ect. You feeling lucky ?


My father in law is 70 and a retired plumber. Cocky as hell and was a damn good plumber from what I hear? I still wouldn't try him even though I am twice his size and half his age. Mostly outta respect but also I have heard rumors that when he takes his watch off someone is getting an arse whooping:yes: I know a few guys that used to work for him as apprentices that took a swing at him and were promptly corrected after he took off his watch!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Or he punches him, then he smiles and beats him to a greasy smudge, you never know who use to be golden gloves, ex military, ect. You feeling lucky ?


That's exactly where I was going.:yes:

I may be old and slow now, but I can still take quite a few punches while I'm wading in for the knock-out.:laughing:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

This guy could be really what u need to drill this shift in your head, have you made the same mistake twice? Doubt it, Bet if you stick it out and act like a man to him he'll soften up, I'm not saying kill him with kindness but grab him a cup of coffee at the supply house or sumthin, I hate yelling at guys under me but I don't even notice doing it at the time til he's at the van getting the right tool or part, he brings the right part and I'm ok again, people teach people in all sorts of different ways, personally I have zero patience to teach people things, that's why I stick the new guy with my best guy, almost guaranteed he's prob more sick of you than you are of him


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It sounds like you don't know what a great position you are actually in. You do realize that there are a lot of plumbers that PAID to go to tech school. There are those that worked during the day and then went to night school to learn, also while paying tuition. You are not only getting valuable information for free, you're being PAID to learn it. You aren't in any position to make demands of the plumbers that are giving you skills that will (maybe) make you a good living for decades to come. I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that when you are asked to do something, you don't say "yes sir." Familiarity breeds contempt and you're not there to make friends, you're there to work and learn. 








Paul


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

i want to learn the trade,i don't mind a lil contructive criticism every now and then,but a to be with a guy that rants about everything,no.today when we was at the compay's shop this mournin,before we even stepped into the truck this guy was already *****ing about me not having on water boots because today we dug mud with shevels.this guy just straight charged me up,how about a "good mourning" or "how u doin"?



he told me i need to start having water boots just in case we start digging..... i had still toe boots onagain this guy was being mean,i don't mind getting advice from and experience plumber.i'm not no hard headed person that don't want to listen,i'm a cool guy,but i don't like a person talking to me any kind of way and i'm not going to toerate it,i've been kind of quiet because i been on the job for just a month,now i'm going to show my crazy side of me if i gotta keep working with dude,i don't care if i win or lose the fight.....im not no punk





as far as dealing with ignorate customers,i'm less worried about them because my manager told all the plumbers in a meeting we had that if a customer gives you **** while your at their house,you can just pack your tools/equipment and just drive off.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> That's exactly where I was going.:yes:
> 
> I may be old and slow now, but I can still take quite a few punches while I'm wading in for the knock-out.:laughing:


Let em have it Shins!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe you should get a good pair of rubber boots, that a common thing you shoulda had

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I think this guy is just messing with us. No one 32 is really that weak minded. You got me I fell for it, good job.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I think this guy is just messing with us. No one 32 is really that weak minded. You got me I fell for it, good job.


Maybe it's jnohs, bad spelling, and sentences that don't make sense, I think we got a winner

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

He ain't getting it!

"Welcome to mcdonalds may I take your order" "1 application please"

See how plumbers act we tell you, try to correct you and then if you ain't getting it we write you off cause you prolly ain't gonna make it!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Bomber,

One simple question for you to answer. 
Why did the company hire you? What is your purpose?
Actually that is two questions but could be answered with the same answer.


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> I think this guy is just messing with us. No one 32 is really that weak minded. You got me I fell for it, good job.


]]



what u mean weak minded please explain?and no i'm not messing with yall,i'm serouis


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I think this guy is just messing with us. No one 32 is really that weak minded. You got me I fell for it, good job.


I dunno... I've met some mighty thick 32 year olds in my lifetime.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> That's exactly where I was going.:yes:
> 
> I may be old and slow now, but I can still take quite a few punches while I'm wading in for the knock-out.:laughing:


I never want to punched by an old dude who can't feel his hands any more, also old dudes tend to fight till the death, I want no part of that!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

justme said:


> Is this the new helper I hired a couple months ago that told me he could do anything and show up on time? Now he is sitting at the house because he couldn't listen,didn't show up on time and never had the right tools:yes:


Glenn Beck is just how I picture you....



Carry on...


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

HSI said:


> Bomber,
> 
> One simple question for you to answer.
> Why did the company hire you? What is your purpose?
> Actually that is two questions but could be answered with the same answer.




they hired me to get trained and become a good plumber.if i was a journeyman i can understand the guy getting mad at me for not knowing ****,but i'm a beginner.the problem and HE KNOWS THIS.The problem with this old man is he expects me to know certain stuff before he even shows me how it works,he fusses before he teaches which is ass backwards.


lets say for example if i got asked you what 2+2 equals and you say 5,you are wrong,but the guy can't yell at you because you don't know no better,but if the guy shows you the right answer(4) and you still get it wrong,then your a legitimate fool and your suppose to get yelled at



now do yall see where i'm coming from?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> I never want to punched by an old dude who can't feel his hands any more, also old dudes tend to fight till the death, I want no part of that!


I'm actually doing better.

Weekly shots of cortisone and steroids have really helped. I can actually flatten my palms out now and not walk around with permanent claws.

I can actually play the piano again w/out too much discomfort. Guitar is out of the question, but piano is doable.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> I never want to punched by an old dude who can't feel his hands any more, also old dudes tend to fight till the death, I want no part of that!


Or the old gray haired man that is wise enough to know he can't keep up with the younger guy and knows he better hurry up and get it over with!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I would never hit an older guy i would bear hug the old fart till we both fell on the floor. till he passed out or passed gas either way we both would be rolling in ****.


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

oh and this guy doesnt really like to teach,because he doesnt have patientce i can tell by his attitude.while we be riding in the truck together,this guy complains about his wife and kids,he complains about the company say that the people who work in the office dont give a f*** about us.this guy has issues all round.maybe he's taking his personal problems on on me,either way he's still an *******.by him being 55 and me being 32 he's suppose to have better people's skills than me.he's suppose to know how to to talk to people.





who want's to work for a jackass?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> oh and this guy doesnt really like to teach,because he doesnt have patientce i can tell by his attitude.while we be riding in the truck together,this guy complains about his wife and kids,he complains about the company say that the people who work in the office dont give a f*** about us.this guy has issues all round.maybe he's taking his personal problems on on me,either way he's still as *******.by him being 55 and me being 32 he's suppose to have better people's skills than me.he's suppose to know how to to talk to people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need help finding the door?


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

this guy kind of reminds me of my grandfather.when me,my brother and cousin were kids he would give us some work to do while we was at his house/place of business and if we didn't know how to do something he would get grouchy saying "yall parents didn't show yall how to do nothing"My grandfather learned how to work when he was a kid and i guess thats why expected to already know how to do things.


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Do you need help finding the door?


no i can find it myself.......life is too short to be going through bs on the job.all a man like me wants to do is get up in the mourning,work,pay bills and provide for his family and have peace.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> they hired me to get trained and become a good plumber.if i was a journeyman i can understand the guy getting mad at me for not knowing ****,but i'm a beginner.the problem and HE KNOWS THIS.The problem with this old man is he expects me to know certain stuff before he even shows me how it works,he fusses before he teaches which is ass backwards.
> 
> lets say for example if i got asked you what 2+2 equals and you say 5,you are wrong,but the guy can't yell at you because you don't know no better,but if the guy shows you the right answer(4) and you still get it wrong,then your a legitimate fool and your suppose to get yelled at
> 
> now do yall see where i'm coming from?


Not even close. You are hired to make the company a profit. 
If your head is clouded with anything else you won't be around long. 
Your journeyman understands this and has a lot more expectation placed on him or her. 
If your clouding his or her head with other thoughts besides this you probably won't be around long. 
Quit whining, shut up at least 80% of the time, learn everything you can and become a valued TOOL for the company that employs you. 
What you get in return is a paycheck and a trade that is like no other.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Airgap said:


> Glenn Beck is just how I picture you....
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on...


Is that you Rush?:yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

justme said:


> Is that you Rush?:yes:


:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> no i can find it myself.......life is too short to be going through bs on the job.all a man like me wants to do is get up in the mourning,work,pay bills and provide for his family and have peace.



You might have noticed a trend here. Most don't care what you put up with at work, we've all been there. It's how you deal with it that makes you who you are.


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

HSI said:


> Not even close. You are hired to make the company a profit.
> If your head is clouded with anything else you won't be around long.
> Your journeyman understands this and has a lot more expectation placed on him or her.
> If your clouding his or her head with other thoughts besides this you probably won't be around long.
> ...




i keep telling yall it's HIM thats the problem,he is an ******* plumber.none of the other plumbers i've worked with would talk to me like the way he does,they understand that im new to this trade and dont mind teaching.it's not the plumber,it's that type of character thats in the plumber.this also applies to any other type of business.....like fast food restraunts and grocery stores.you got cool employees/managers and you got ******* employees/managers.if you working art mcdonalds and your boss is beng an a**hole to you all the time would you wanna keep working for him/her?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> This thread is one of the things that makes the PZ great!
> 
> :thumbsup:


:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> You might have noticed a trend here. Most don't care what you put up with at work, we've all been there. It's how you deal with it that makes you who you are.





well maybe i'm in the wrong field then,maybe i should be a school teacher that way i be he boss of the classrom.....yes you fellas on here been with some *******s but you've never been with one thats as worse as mine...... i would be willing to trade my bs plumber for any of yalls bs plumber


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> well maybe i'm in the wrong field then,maybe i should be a school teacher that way i be he boss of the classrom


The plumbing students at the college I instructed at never acted like a bunch of whiners...


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

So your saying he is this way with everyone that works for the company?


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

HSI said:


> So your saying he is this way with everyone that works for the company?



yep,everytime i'm with him he's also complaining and talking **** about different people.......and by the way this guy is talking about quiting because he doesn't like the company and if he does,that'll relieve alot ao stress off me


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumber Bomber said:


> i keep telling yall it's HIM thats the problem,he is an ******* plumber.none of the other plumbers i've worked with would talk to me like the way he does,they understand that im new to this trade and dont mind teaching.*it's not the plumber,it's that type of character thats in the plumber.this also applies to any other type of business*.....like fast food restraunts and grocery stores.you got cool employees/managers and you got ******* employees/managers.if you working art mcdonalds and your boss is beng an a**hole to you all the time would you wanna keep working for him/her?


 
You just said it yourself. Some folks are just pricks and this guy _may_ be one, I don't know. You should have learned by now, after 32 years, that you need to interact and deal with unpleasant people every now and then. It's part of life. You've only been there a month, you don't know anything about this guy. For all you know, he's the most knowledgeable plumber at this shop and could be a great mentor a year from now. From the sound of things, you won't be around to find out. 







Paul


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> well maybe i'm in the wrong field then,maybe i should be a school teacher that way i be he boss of the classrom.....yes you fellas on here been with some *******s *but you've never been with one thats as worse as mine......* i would be willing to trade my bs plumber for any of yalls bs plumber


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Aaron's said:


> In California it is illegal for a supervisor to talk to you like that. Dont know what state your in, but you should say something to the owners of your company.


It would be in cali. Sure isn't here.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am starting to understand the negative attitude displayed by your Journeyman.

You did not come here looking for advice. You are only trying to find justification for your immature attitude. On the bright side, you have managed to unify the PZ members. That ain't happened in quite a while. 

Of course there is another possibility. You could just be a bitter pot stirrer trying to play the PZ members like a cheap radio. 

Either way, I am done caring about your future because clearly you do not either.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Good thing you didn't join the Army.


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I am starting to understand the negative attitude displayed by your Journeyman.
> 
> You did not come here looking for advice. You are only trying to find justification for your immature attitude. On the bright side, you have managed to unify the PZ members. That ain't happened in quite a while.
> 
> ...


immature has nothing to do with me,this guy is just not a fair person


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Good thing you didn't join the Army.





why u say that?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I checked in at 6:15 its now 10:15 and you guys are still beating this dog?

Let this poor basta-- get some sleep - so his j-man can beat him in the am


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. First hesthe boss. And he has a job to do. Being nice to you int part of it. I've been ther and some guys are just a holes ether move on or deal with it. After you learn and earn a strip. In a year or so. If done rite with respect you can't stand up to him. But becarefull and it only workswith some. It can back fire. After two years app I did it but I yelled back after he flew off and said I was fukin off. I said I bust as for you and have payed my dues I'm here to work and you know that. I'm tierd of you yelling at me and treating me like chit sometimes. It's time you respect me some he said f u take it to the house. Another guy said go over ther do this. 5 min later the plumber yells cut me a piece of 4" 6 " long. I cut it take ut to him. He says I am sorry you know how I get some times. I say. I do. But not on me any more I paid my dues and put up with it for years your my boss but I've passed your test if crap ok ?? Ok. Now shut up punk and help me glue this. Ok you old basterd lol. That's how play around since then That day I earned his respect by standing my ground. Co worker told me he's hard on you cuz he likes you!!!! He is75 now and still plumbing. I love that old man. After I got my license he said it's just shows how stupid you are,, to go get that thing. Now you have to use it stupid!!! That means u dud good I'm proud if you and welcome to the plumbers club. You got to know him to get it He never gives me crap at all now totally treats me as a peer. I even tell him get ur old as over here and cut my pipe he say screw you. Ok. How long. We are hoot to see. Everybody on site cracks up. This is me and him. 

Back on topic. You have alot of crap to take and u have no choicebut to take it. If you do and work hard you might make it don't try what I did unless you have bonded some with him just work and stop whining or go be an electrician and us plumbers will still call u names!!!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> why u say that?



Let's see, ... he yells at me he says I'm doing it wrong he makes fun of me he's not nice he doesn't respect me

Just imagine all that with push ups and low crawling added in and you have the first 5 min of basic and it only gets worse.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I am starting to understand the negative attitude displayed by your Journeyman.
> 
> You did not come here looking for advice. You are only trying to find justification for your immature attitude. On the bright side, you have managed to unify the PZ members. That ain't happened in quite a while.
> 
> ...



I think he is playing, the bad spelling and purposeful horrid writing. He's probably the same whinny guy in real life though.:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> I think he is playing, the bad spelling and purposeful horrid writing. He's probably the same whinny guy in real life though.:laughing:




i dont disrespect a man,i advice him the samething.i get paid to work.on the application that i filled out when i got hired,it says i'm hired to to come to work and do my job,not deal with people's bs


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> i dont disrespect a man,i advice him the samething.



I rest my case. :laughing:

Have a nice night.


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> I rest my case. :laughing:
> 
> Have a nice night.



i the new kid on the block and dont taking advice from anyone on here about the plumbing


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> You keep expecting to be treated as an equal.
> 
> That's not going to happen until you are one, or have at least proven you have the aptitude to be one. And that is a slippery slope fraught with judgements beyond your control.
> 
> As for punching out your sourpuss Journeyman... I can personally attest to the futility of that effort. You might get away with it in the boom times and find someone else willing to give you another shot, as I did, But word travels fast in a slump and you'll never find work in the Trade again once the Supply House rumor mill gets wind of what you've done.


Not only that but look at the way he holds that 24" pipe wrench and moves it around with one hand on the end of the handle...

Try throwing a punch at him and you might just wake up laying on the floor...:yes:

Consider this time with him to be boot camp and you'll either make it or, wash out...

Right now he's figuring out if you are worthy of his teachings....

Listening to you makes me think you probably aren't, and you sound like some kind of whining pansy azz...






Why don't you just quit?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> ...that way i be he boss...


i be disgusted with yo ignorant communication

Wendy's called...they want their cook back.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think you r cut out to be a plumber or any line of work that has a boss or a Forman you better off selling your stuff on Ebay or work at home jobs


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

_I can so understand where you're coming from, it's not fair_. I would like to help you out




which way did you come in.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

You can always try and have your mom call and talk to him.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> ...what yall think?


Well I think the original query by the OP has effectively been addressed. :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

HSI said:


> You can always try and have your mom call and talk to him.





plbgbiz said:


> i be disgusted with yo ignorant communication
> 
> Wendy's called...they want their cook back.


Now that is some funny stuff.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

HSI said:


> You can always try and have your mom call and talk to him.


Dayem, he said yo momma.................


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Plumber Bomber
Are you pulling our legs or are you really serious? 
If serious, god have pity on you. 
How is it you have walked this land for 32 years and haven't grown up yet? Life sure can be unfair. 
Remember, plumbing doesn't build character, it reveals it.
You think you've got it tough? If you were a woman trying to break into our trade, you'd really know discrimination. 
You're looking for help in the wrong place. Try looking in the mirror.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ibtl...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Ibtl...


When a moderator posts IBTL, you know shîts getting REAL!
:LAUGHING:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

U666A said:


> When a moderator posts IBTL, you know shîts getting REAL!
> :LAUGHING:


What? I Bring The Laughs.....:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> this guy kind of reminds me of my grandfather.when me,my brother and cousin were kids he would give us some work to do while we was at his house/place of business and if we didn't know how to do something he would get grouchy saying "yall parents didn't show yall how to do nothing"My grandfather learned how to work when he was a kid and i guess thats why expected to already know how to do things.


 Ur grandfather learned how to work when he was a kid, and ur're a 32 years old kid????


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Why did the helper have shiot on his mustache................
Cause he was looking for love in all the wrong places looking for love looking for love


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

"I have a conflict with one of my superiors..."

Read: I'm a big baby!

:laughing:


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

I was in my late 20s when I started and will never regret all trenches I have been in.I learned from the best and became one of the better plumbers in our
city, watched and listened to the j-man I was working with. when I got my
J-mans then it was my turn to be a mentor and out of six only two stayed with 
our trade. I had one helper say to me when I asked him to get me a part out of the
truck, he said " I`m here to learn not be your gofor " told him to walk back to shop. never saw him again!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Plumber Bummer... what were you doing for a living before you pick this 'choiced' job????


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

At least I'm not the only one that a helper doesn't like working with. I thought it was maybe I was the problem there for awhile. Guess not.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

HSI said:


> You can always try and have your mom call and talk to him.


 Dude, you are so dead-on! He's probably one of those little *****es who's parents insisted he get a trophy just for participating in a sport. Hey, maybe before his mom calls the boss she should give him a fresh diaper.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Dude, you are so dead-on! He's probably one of those little *****es who's parents insisted he get a trophy just for participating in a sport. Hey, maybe before his mom calls the boss she should give him a fresh diaper.


I've been waiting for you to chime in.:laughing:

You didn't disappoint.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Take this with you............:laughing:..........it helps my 1-yr old daughter...


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

The whole situation is very simple. A quality tradesman can tell if a person is cut out for construction in a matter of minutes. You obviously won't make the cut, sorry bud move on.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

I have horrible spelling and grammar skills. But you aren't even on the ball enough to use spell check for F#CKS SAKE


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Take this with you............:laughing:..........it helps my 1-yr old daughter...


Duck butter:laughing:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Take this with you............:laughing:..........it helps my 1-yr old daughter...


This one my favorite


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You need to hang in there.. 10 years from now you'll be glad you did. And everyone has their own way to teaching. Remember that he is giving you knowledge he has worked very hard for. Just show him respect and when you start to really pick up on this stuff he'll respect you more. Hang in there bro. It can be tough but it will make you in to a strong plumber one day.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Or the old gray haired man that is wise enough to know he can't keep up with the younger guy and knows he better hurry up and get it over with!


Thats exactly how I roll !:yes:
When I was young, I thought of myself as a Billy Bad Ass, and would look for any reasons to throw down.
Now a days I go out of my way to avoid a fight, but if its going to happen I want to be the first one to swing. If there is a shovel or other weapon near buy I'll use it .

I know I have about 1 minute before I'm winded and If the other guy isn't laid out I'm screwed.:yes:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> no i can find it myself.......life is too short to be going through bs on the job.all a man like me wants to do is get up in the mourning,work,pay bills and provide for his family and have peace.


Are you in one of the states that allows Gay Marriage ?


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

*up date*

i wanna say that i took yalls advice on here and said f*** it and jhust work with the man.i worked with the same old man again today and today was way better than them other days i worked with him.he didn't fuss at me s much as he usually does,long story short it was a good day today.we we got through with all of our work we laughed,joked bull**** and even drunk beer together.he paid for the beer......this guy might not be as bad as i thought after all.he's an old school guy and i know how old schooers don't f*** around.he told me the reason why he wants me to work with him because i'm a "cool guy" and he told me that he likes me.....i wonderd why he talks so much sh** and he did say me this "i'm just trying to help you learn the system,you think i'm fussing,but i'm telling you the truth and you put your feelings in front,if i don't like i person i wouldn't say nothing to him"thats what he said





maybe i'm just me,maybe i'm just making him out of something that he isn't.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I say you march in there and demand his respect. Just because he learned the hard way doesn't mean you have to. Heck, at 32 I'll be you left a pretty cherry job to start on the bottom as a Plumber's helper. Your instincts up to now have served you well, obviously.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Well see, we told you

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

But you didn't tell us what did you do before ....


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh man, he's doing the old 180 on you. Your days may be numbered. You better go out of your way to make his day easier. Try staying one step ahead of him. If you know what part is needed have it before he ask. If you see where he may need a specific tool have it before he ask. When it is time to roll out the tools do it before he ask. At the end of the day when he says it's time to roll up make sure you jump in and do it all or at least most of it for him. I know this sounds crazy to show someone this kind of respect but it may save your career.
Do this every day for the next five years along with all the other advise given in this thread and you may do alright.


----------



## LNL4149 (Nov 21, 2012)

I ve been training kids for years and some times, well all the time I get a kick out of f---ing around with the puppys in the trade. Main thing is if he is asking for u to be his helper he thinks u have potential. Show him the respect bust your balls and keep working. It won't be any better else were.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Coming into this thread late but for what it's worth. Used to have a boss that would make me do all kinds of crazy stuff. He would see I'd get lit and walk by and say "heat is the only way to temper steel" and walk off. WTF does that mean? 

After about 3 months I finally asked him..."a person is just like a piece of steel, someone that never sees adversity(heat)...the first time they experience it, it just bends them right over. But a person that sees adversity everyday is like the piece of steel that gets heated and cooled over and over. Soon it's tempered and stronger. It might bend a little but won't break.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> i wanna say that i took yalls advice on here and said f*** it and jhust work with the man.i worked with the same old man again today and today was way better than them other days i worked with him.he didn't fuss at me s much as he usually does,long story short it was a good day today.we we got through with all of our work we laughed,joked bull**** and even drunk beer together.he paid for the beer......this guy might not be as bad as i thought after all.he's an old school guy and i know how old schooers don't f*** around.he told me the reason why he wants me to work with him because i'm a "cool guy" and he told me that he likes me.....i wonderd why he talks so much sh** and he did say me this "i'm just trying to help you learn the system,you think i'm fussing,but i'm telling you the truth and you put your feelings in front,if i don't like i person i wouldn't say nothing to him"thats what he said
> 
> maybe i'm just me,maybe i'm just making him out of something that he isn't.


Re read my post!!! Guys like that. Don't say crap to guys they hate. And ride the guys they like really hard. Learn learn and learn from him. They are disappearing from our trade fast and we have got to learn ther tricks!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Never ever get out of truck and go into house / job site empty handed. Learn where the tools go in the truck fast. If it's a mess it's organized to him. Don't re arrange it. Ever. Leave the radio alone a/c too. If you don't know how to do something. Try to get it. But ask before you funk up something !!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> i wanna say that i took yalls advice on here and said f*** it and jhust work with the man.i worked with the same old man again today and today was way better than them other days i worked with him.he didn't fuss at me s much as he usually does,long story short it was a good day today.we we got through with all of our work we laughed,joked bull**** and even drunk beer together.he paid for the beer......this guy might not be as bad as i thought after all.he's an old school guy and i know how old schooers don't f*** around.he told me the reason why he wants me to work with him because i'm a "cool guy" and he told me that he likes me.....i wonderd why he talks so much sh** and he did say me this "i'm just trying to help you learn the system,you think i'm fussing,but i'm telling you the truth and you put your feelings in front,if i don't like i person i wouldn't say nothing to him"thats what he said
> 
> maybe i'm just me,maybe i'm just making him out of something that he isn't.


Glad to see that you are starting to see the light...

A turn in the right direction ...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Funny thing is if the kid sticks with it, someday he will be just like the guy he's working for :yes:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I fired a foreman once for screwing with an apprentice too much. He was warned the day before to cut the crap.....

You gotta have respect for other human beings.

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Never ever get out of truck and go into house / job site empty handed. Learn where the tools go in the truck fast. If it's a mess it's organized to him. Don't re arrange it. Ever. Leave the radio alone a/c too. If you don't know how to do something. Try to get it. But ask before you funk up something !!


Or go back to the truck empty handed.

AND never say *Yeah I KNOW* when he says to do something a certain way. Either you are doing it wrong or he is passing on a trick he learned the hard way. This is what leads to the silent treatment. If you know everything your ready, so you can get the Phuque off my truck.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I fired a foreman once for screwing with an apprentice too much. He was warned the day before to cut the crap.....
> 
> You gotta have respect for other human beings.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


I agree. Thers a point when it's over the line.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

My take, for whatever it's worth:
- Do some prep work. Ask your journeyman at the end of the day if anything such as rubber boots, or other gear is anticipated the next day.
- There are mistakes everyone can make, and mistakes where you are slowing him down. *Know your pipe sizes by looking at the pipe. I don't care if you have to spend an entire week of evenings quizzing yourself, be a man.
Also, know your fittings. You know how to use a computer. If you can't learn the fittings, and are using him to teach you this on the job, then you are wrong.
-This is a plumbers' forum, not an English test, but you have to something with the grammar. Lose the "yo", the "I be", etc. 
-If you are looking for something in the truck, and don't find it, do not waste 15 minutes in there with him waiting inside. Don't shuffle, jog or run (safely) to move things along.
-READ. Gather every instruction sheet you unpack and take it home.

I hope I am not wasting my time writing this.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No NYC. Ur not. It's all very. Good. I'll add. Ask at the end of the day any thing I need to load up for tomorrow !!! Gets you on the road faster !!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

All together now...

This is the thread that never ends. It goes on and on my friend....:laughing:

That horse has been beat so much that there are only little pieces of it strewn about. :hammer:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Indie said:


> All together now...
> 
> This is the thread that never ends. It goes on and on my friend....:laughing:
> 
> That horse has been beat so much that there are only little pieces of it strewn about. :hammer:


 ...


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> i be disgusted with yo ignorant communication
> 
> Wendy's called...they want their cook back.


I wish I could thank this more than once! I laugh everytime I read it!


----------



## plumbcrazy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Im sure every plumber on here can relay a story or two of being yelled at, chewed out, or humiliated as part of being an apprentice. Personally, I have had a sawzal thrown at me before because I left it on the floor at the bottom of the ladder and the guy came down and stepped on it. Well, that was the last time I left any tools at the bottom of the ladder. The one piece of advice that i didnt see mentioned on here as that the definition of a great apprentice ideally someone who doesnt need to be told anything. The key word is "ANTICIPATE." As in anticipating the next move of the plumber your working with. If you see him taking a measure, get your knee on the floor with a tape, pencil, and piece of pipe, ready to cut...If your working copper, take initiative and clean fittings instead of standing there waiting for direction. When hes finished working copper get the torch, solder, striker ready to hand to him....etc. etc. etc. Basically If you dont like the way he talks to you, then dont give him much to say. Instead of hearing "Gimme a god damn Elbow numb-nuts" you'll probably just hear a "thanks" or nothing at all as you hand him a fitting right when he needs it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plumbcrazy81 said:


> Im sure every plumber on here can relay a story or two of being yelled at, chewed out, or humiliated as part of being an apprentice. Personally, I have had a sawzal thrown at me before because I left it on the floor at the bottom of the ladder and the guy came down and stepped on it. Well, that was the last time I left any tools at the bottom of the ladder. The one piece of advice that i didnt see mentioned on here as that the definition of a great apprentice ideally someone who doesnt need to be told anything. The key word is "ANTICIPATE." As in anticipating the next move of the plumber your working with. If you see him taking a measure, get your knee on the floor with a tape, pencil, and piece of pipe, ready to cut...If your working copper, take initiative and clean fittings instead of standing there waiting for direction. When hes finished working copper get the torch, solder, striker ready to hand to him....etc. etc. etc. Basically If you dont like the way he talks to you, then dont give him much to say. Instead of hearing "Gimme a god damn Elbow numb-nuts" you'll probably just hear a "thanks" or nothing at all as you hand him a fitting right when he needs it.


Heck yes. Where do you find a app like that???


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Heck yes. Where do you find a app like that???


Grow your own.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Got five years in mine, I think about ten more and he'll be old enough to really help. :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Problem is. They hire 35 40 year old guys that don't want to learn from a younger guy. I mention a young kid. That I can teach and wants to learn and get his app card Iv had a few but after they learn a bit. Off to do service they go. For a dollar more. One day il get to pass on my knowledge as for now il work with what iv got and keep on learning my self. I was that kind of helper.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Problem is. They hire 35 40 year old guys that don't want to learn from a younger guy. I mention a young kid. That I can teach and wants to learn and get his app card Iv had a few but after they learn a bit. Off to do service they go. For a dollar more. One day il get to pass on my knowledge as for now il work with what iv got and keep on learning my self. I was that kind of helper.


Humility to learn from your juniors does seem to thin as we age. It may not be right, but it is.

Much more difficult for a mid thirties fella to start at the bottom of licensed trades taking marching orders from a mid twenties that grew up in it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I get that totally. But most dint get an app card or even want to learn. They want a paycheck and go drink it away. Plus I'm kinda of a prick to work with I don't yell just a prick Lol


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I fired a foreman once for screwing with an apprentice too much. He was warned the day before to cut the crap.....
> 
> You gotta have respect for other human beings.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


There is grizzled experience and there is bat$hit crazy.

Based on the spelling, grammar and whatnot in this thread I think most sided with grizzled experience. 

I had a co-worker at a second shop that I never worked with, but he was nuts. If you suck at plumbing and start throwing pipe wrenches at your help just because they're there, you might deserve to get ktfo.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> well maybe i'm in the wrong field then,maybe i should be a school teacher that way i be he boss of the classrom.....yes you fellas on here been with some *******s but you've never been with one thats as worse as mine...... i would be willing to trade my bs plumber for any of yalls bs plumber


You have no clue what an ******* really is. He yells at you? So Fing what. I've had guys try to fight me, call me every name in the book, get personal and blame me for their mistakes. Plumbing is a trade for men, not pussies. Get your education, and become the best plumber you can. You can learn something from everyone.

No one here wants to listen to your panty waist crying. You belong in some office pushing papers with all the other *****es. We don't have any tampons to give you here, move along.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> You have no clue what an ******* really is. He yells at you? So Fing what. I've had guys try to fight me, call me every name in the book, get personal and blame me for their mistakes. Plumbing is a trade for men, not pussies. Get your education, and become the best plumber you can. You can learn something from everyone.
> 
> No one here wants to listen to your panty waist crying. You belong in some office pushing papers with all the other *****es. We don't have any tampons to give you here, move along.


Ok RW, don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Optimus Primer said:


> Ok RW, don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel.


:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Optimus Primer said:


> Ok RW, don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel.


Oh sure, mock if you will. 

Just think about explaining one of your ISO's to a chef at Wendy's. :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Oh sure, mock if you will.
> 
> Just think about explaining one of your ISO's to a chef at Wendy's. :laughing:


Yeah C'mon HP, been a while since we have been graced with a fabulous iso... Perhaps a schematic of the OP's soon to be familiar nuggett fryer? :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)




----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MizBiz laughed at the ISO.

But she also said we're a bunch of mean baztards and it must take a lot of ballz to make it past your own intro thread.

I think she is starting to feel sorry for Plumber Bumber (her spelling).


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I was going to try and put my avatar picture in the wendys sign but couldn't get it out of the left top corner.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Never ever get out of truck and *go into house / job site empty handed. Learn where the tools go in the truck fast. If it's a mess it's organized to him. Don't re arrange it. Ever. Leave the radio alone a/c too. If you don't know how to do something. Try to get it. But ask before you funk up something !!*


Oh yea! Those are the big ones right there...

Mess up there and the ride is over.... Back to handing French Fries out through the drive through window...:yes:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Optimus Primer said:


> I was going to try and put my avatar picture in the wendys sign but couldn't get it out of the left top corner.


Absolutely priceless buddy, I knew you wouldn't disappoint!


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

How many times do fast food places screw up orders, what in Hell do you think the day working with them as a plumbers helper ? 

Go to the truck and get me the solder, flux, torch and the fittings tray.

Wtf, you got me a flapper, screw driver and the drill.

At least with fast food service the customer don't realize until they got home that they got their order screwed up.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> How many times do fast food places screw up orders, what in Hell do you think the day working with them as a plumbers helper ?
> 
> Go to the truck and get me the solder, flux, torch and the fittings tray.
> 
> ...


I check mine. Sometimes it works in your favor. Then I don't say any thing lol


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

This is part of the construction apprenticeship. When I was young I worked in oil refineries I thought a few of the guys would surely kill me. Was it because I sucked? Probably. I was young and dumb. But I worked my ass off and gained their respect. 

One day I worked with a guy that looked like rocky on meth and he was yelling at me all day. To top it off he was friends with my dad. I really thought this guy was so mad at me that he was going to punch my teeth out any minute! One of the electricians even came up to me and told me not to let him talk to me like that. But I kept my mouth shut and did my job. If he said jump i jumped as high as i could. At the end of the day he came up to me and gave me a cool welding shield that got dark when you struck an ark and told me I was going to be a good boilermaker. He never rode me again. Oil refineries are extremely dangerous places. Now that I'm older I realize he was just protecting me. He wanted to make sure I could handle the stress and danger of the job. Now that I lived through that I have a great story to tell. 

At the same time I understand where this kid may be coming from. Some people take the hazing faze a little too far. I have worked with guys that didn't teach and all they did was pick. I've worked with people that made the job suck and I have worked with people that I have had fun working with. I learned better when I worked with the guy that enjoyed his job and thought more about how he could teach me instead of how he could put me down. 

I find myself sometimes being the guy that younger kids hate. If something isn't right you are gonna hear my mouth. I guess it's probably because most of the people I worked with were that way. I've had days where I came home and thought about how I blasted an apprentice and felt bad because I know he probably went home feeling like crap too. Some of the things kids do these days make you so mad. I was dumb when I was young but I wasn't lazy. I'm gonna try to be a little nicer to the dumb ones because they are learning. But the lazy ones are gonna have some trouble.


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't realize he is 32.........


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

OP, you should be thankful you have a chance to learn from someone with his experience. Do you realize people pay for this guys knowledge everyday when he shows up to a job and you are getting paid to learn what he knows. Show him respect and earn his. Open your eyes, the more you learn the more your worth as long as you have ambition, good work ethics and respect you have a better chance of keeping a job.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

This brings back old cool memories,when I was 22 after 2 yrs of college and trying to find myself,I got my first look at plumbing.Not real plumbing it was RR we were not plumbers just drain cleaners. Any way it was a 7 truck shop and we trained by putting new guys on each truck for 2 months. After I finished my year I thought I was ready for my own truck but I had 1 more guy to work with, LEON!!!!
After [email protected]/2 months with LEON I marched into bosses office and told him to either get me a truck or fire me ,I couldnt handle another day with LEON .Every one died laughing as the boss gave me the keys to my own truck.
Come to find out no one ever finished 2 months with him ,that was why our training year was up before we got to LEON he was the meanest guy on the team and was that way for a reason. In those days RR just cleaned lines thru cleanouts and down stacks no real plumbers on the team.this was in early 70,s before the company bought most franchises and RR had a good name in our area. 
The owner then came here (just after WW11) with a u haul and a set of rr machines to clean drains no plumbing .
Things are different there now(big grin)


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess I was lucky when I did my apprenticeship. I did my whole apprenticeship with one company. It was only a 3 man shop, the boss, the journeyman I worked with and myself. I can't say that I remember my journeyman ever yelling at me, the boss never really yelled either, he would get mad and just rant and rave and act like a child sometimes but just ignored him. I didn't work with the boss to often so it didnt bother me. But at the end of the day we could all sit down and bs and have a shot or beer before going home. I didn't know a damn thing about plumbing when I got into the trade ( although I took a pre-apprentice program which gives you some knowledge of things, Code and basic plumbing). I was in my mid 20's when I got into the trade but had a good work ethic. I spent almost 10 yrs as a retail manager so I wasn't afraid to work. But I showed initiative and was willing to learn and learn I did. It didnt take long until I knew exactly what tool or fitting my j man needed, so he never had a reason to snap at me. I was told many times that I had a very easy apprenticeship. Like I said I guess I was lucky

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I think the OP worked for the Twinke bakers union before becoming a plumber.


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

funny thing is i have learned nothing from this guy since the day i worked with him,he does most the work and i hand him tools/equipment....it was another man i worked with before i worked with him and i learned more from the other man.........i worked with the old man today,he was ok he said he will stop yelling at me because i can't learn that if he keeps yellingbut i don't know.....there's this guy doesn't teach much,i may just tell the dispatchers i need another plumber to work for........i may work for the old man,he would be the last resort,but if i have options to work with another plumber i will.






the old man did say he will stop yelling,but there's a saying " first impressions always last" and he certainly wasn't the best first impression of the guys i've worked with


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> funny thing is i have learned nothing from this guy since the day i worked with him,he does most the work and i hand him tools/equipment....it was another man i worked with before i worked with him and i learned more from the other man.........i worked with the old man today,he was ok he said he will stop yelling at me because i can't learn that if he keeps yellingbut i don't know.....there's this guy doesn't teach much,i may just tell the dispatchers i need another plumber to work for........i may work for the old man,he would be the last resort,but if i have options to work with another plumber i will.
> 
> the old man did say he will stop yelling,but there's a saying " first impressions always last" and he certainly wasn't the best first impression of the guys i've worked with


I think it is the way you deal with people ... You got to learn how to say stuff and getting your point across with out offending


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

You say you haven't learned anything from him. How long have you worked with him. Just because he doesn't always explain why he's doing something a certain way doesn't mean you aren't learning. If your smart you should be able to watch what he's doing and learn from that also. Don't be afraid to ask why he's doing things s certain way. There's no such thing as a dumb question. The only dumb question is the one that's never asked

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> funny thing is i have learned nothing from this guy since the day i worked with him,he does most the work and i hand him tools/equipment....it was another man i worked with before i worked with him and i learned more from the other man.........i worked with the old man today,he was ok he said he will stop yelling at me because i can't learn that if he keeps yellingbut i don't know.....there's this guy doesn't teach much,i may just tell the dispatchers i need another plumber to work for........i may work for the old man,he would be the last resort,but if i have options to work with another plumber i will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IOW's, you aren't taking the initiative to study a code book each and every night.

You're just wasting his time.


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

My question is Bommer are you going to trade school to learn the plumbing code.
Or do you think that by being on the job will teach you all there is to know
about plumbing.It took me four years of school and 8000 hours of on the job
to get my J-mans.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Not only that.. he havnt told us ( unless I missed it) what did he do before 'joining' the plumbing trades... at 32 years old, surely he have done something since...


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you learn to hand him the right tool before he ask for it? He may feel you are not ready to learn more yet.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I get that totally. But most dint get an app card or even want to learn. They want a paycheck and go drink it away. Plus I'm kinda of a prick to work with I don't yell just a prick Lol


 
I can relate to this. I am a quirky plumber. When working with me I want it done my way. I want 1000% straight on perfect for water lines; I want the proper pitch for drainage. I do not want purple pvc fittings and I do not want silver copper fittings. I want my toilet tanks to line up and be level; I want faucets to look square on the sinks. I do not want pipe dope dripping inside the cabinet or off fittings.


 I do not want the elements facing towards a wall when installing a water heater; you would be surprised at how many water heaters are installed like this in Sarasota. I want speed and neatness and I want you to shut your mouth when we are with customers. Only 1 can be in authority. This seems to be a huge problem with most new plumbers, helpers or apprentices.

I want you to put my tools that you use back in the place you found them. Do not roll the electric cords where they end up being in a knot. Do not mix tools in the trash bucket. Do not use my wood chisels for a concrete chisel.

There is more however I do believe you get the jist.

It is not being a prick just quirky


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey the hell with this old mothaf....this guy is back to his old self again.when a man criticize and talk **** it messes with my ego.i hate this guy
and im the easiest person in the world to get alone with,so if i dont like you,something is wrong with you


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

When i go back to work,ima let it be known to hr/management that i dont want work another day with this guy and if they assign me to him again they can fire me/send me home.this guy told me some mess in front of customers that i dont like..one of these days ima go to jail for crackin this man head open with a pipe wrench


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> Hey the hell with this old mothaf....this guy is back to his old self again.when a man criticize and talk **** it messes with my ego.i hate this guy
> and im the easiest person in the world to get alone with,so if i dont like you,something is wrong with you


Are you female?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I can relate to this. I am a quirky plumber. When working with me I want it done my way. I want 1000% straight on perfect for water lines; I want the proper pitch for drainage. I do not want purple pvc fittings and I do not want silver copper fittings. I want my toilet tanks to line up and be level; I want faucets to look square on the sinks. I do not want pipe dope dripping inside the cabinet or off fittings.
> 
> 
> I do not want the elements facing towards a wall when installing a water heater; you would be surprised at how many water heaters are installed like this in Sarasota. I want speed and neatness and I want you to shut your mouth when we are with customers. Only 1 can be in authority. This seems to be a huge problem with most new plumbers, helpers or apprentices.
> ...


Are we related??? Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I think he's a banned member messing with us or just stupid. That guy would here the ring on the pipe wrench before u hit him and he knows how to Handel a wrench. Ud be hurtin 

Il be ur hulkberry !!!!


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> Are you female?



No,im a dude,why u asked?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> When i go back to work,*ima let it be known to hr/management that i dont want work another day with this guy and if they assign me to him again they can fire me*/send me home.this guy told me some mess in front of customers that i dont like..one of these days ima go to jail for crackin this man head open with a pipe wrench



I guess it worked. :laughing:


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think he's a banned member messing with us or just stupid. That guy would here the ring on the pipe wrench before u hit him and he knows how to Handel a wrench. Ud be hurtin
> 
> Il be ur hulkberry !!!!


Naw man im not a troll.i just refuse to work with a guy thats gonna give me a hardtime .i dont to work for all that,i just came to learn and work...people like him shouldnt be surperving.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> Naw man im not a troll.i just refuse to work with a guy thats gonna give me a hardtime .i dont to work for all that,i just came to learn and work...people like him shouldnt be surperving.


 And YOU still havnt answer our question... what DID you do before you decided to become a plumber???


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> And YOU still havnt answer our question... what DID you do before you decided to become a plumber???


It was probably, "get a job or I am sending you to jail..... you have 30 days to comply......". :whistling2::jester:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If there is a shred of truth to this fable, and that is a big IF...

Sounds to me like you are being played like a cheap radio by the old man and management. You are going to do exactly what they want you to do. Quit.

It is just a matter of time. You have already sealed your fate with them.


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

Bomber, you need to be on a psychologists forum they might be able to 
help with your issues.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

cincy plumber said:


> Bomber, you need to be on a psychologists forum they might be able to
> help with your issues.


 Before you go over there.. never mind, Bomber, you won't listen anyway...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> And YOU still havnt answer our question... what DID you do before you decided to become a plumber???



Hostess baker, they booted him because he cried to much.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Hostess baker, they booted him because he cried to much.


 Lol... or ate too much??


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

:laughing::laughing:


rjbphd said:


> Before you go over there.. never mind, Bomber, you won't listen anyway...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> funny thing is *i have learned nothing from this guy since the day i worked with him,he does most the work and i hand him tools/equipment.*...it was another man i worked with before i worked with him and i learned more from the other man.........i worked with the old man today,he was ok he said he will stop yelling at me because i can't learn that if he keeps yellingbut i don't know.....there's this guy doesn't teach much,i may just tell the dispatchers i need another plumber to work for........i may work for the old man,he would be the last resort,but if i have options to work with another plumber i will.
> 
> 
> 
> the old man did say he will stop yelling,but there's a saying " first impressions always last" and he certainly wasn't the best first impression of the guys i've worked with




If you've learned nothing from him then that's *your fault*. You are obviously so hung up on getting the respect and treatment you feel you are entitled to (for whatever reason), that you aren't doing what you should be - learning. It's not his responsibility to spoon feed you knowledge in the manner you see fit. It's yours to adapt and learn.

Get over yourself quick or you're going to be back in the soup lines telling everyone how you are right and the world's all wrong - again.

Whatever work environment you've been accustomed to in the past has done you no favours. This is the real world and you're starting at the bottom - or slightly below. Thicken your skin, adjust the entitled attitude and gain some knowledge for yourself.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A troll. Ether he has been trolling on here for a while a read that term. Or he is a banned member trolling around. I never would have known or used troll in that context till I was on the zone for a while. Is that a common slang on forums. ?? Plus. Guys like that wouldn't stay calm here and wouldn't come back for more lashes. This guy isnt for real !! Jshons?? Maybe


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

I used to work for a refrigeration company workin as preventative maintance technician


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O so you cleaned refrigerators ??


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Plumber Bomber said:


> I used to work for a refrigeration company workin as preventative maintance technician


ok, tell us something simple. Tell us about reclaim heaters.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> I used to work for a refrigeration company workin as preventative maintance technician


You were in charge of leftovers?

I got a bone to pick with you, son.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> I used to work for a refrigeration company workin as preventative maintance technician


 How long did that job lasts??? And job(s) before that???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> ok, tell us something simple. Tell us about reclaim heaters.


Good luck. Bomber. Idk what that is but it might have a diff term here


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Good luck. Bomber. Idk what that is but it might have a diff term here


Google must be slow in his area.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

this what happened to him


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's just a heat pump with a hooter valve and a capacitor in the expansion valve with a Ty in the atmospheric loop. We do them all the time.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Google must be slow in his area.


He's beating back his demons for possession of the keyboard.

I bet the one who smells the most like blue beer cans wins.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I win. Finally I win!!!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

and







you complain about your job


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I win. Finally I win!!!


That is foul on so many levels.

Still, at least it isn't Natural, Milwaukee or some other mass produced 'Ice' beer.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> That is foul on so many levels.
> 
> Still, at least it isn't Natural, Milwaukee or some other mass produced 'Ice' beer.


My wife us a lot sweeter when she's had a drink or two. Lol. King of queens. Show!!!


----------



## Plumber Bomber (Nov 20, 2012)

Most of yall are *******s on here,im a human bein so hell yeh ima demand respect


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I win. Finally I win!!!


That stuff help you keep your girlish figure? :jester:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like someone has a little attitude this evening. Right plumber bomber? 

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> Most of yall are *******s on here,im a human bein so hell yeh ima demand respect


 Nw u r caallin us bad wors and wanna respect???


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> My wife us a lot sweeter when she's had a drink or two. Lol. King of queens. Show!!!


I'm going to slowly back away before I say something really snobbish and give too much about myself away.

It's for the greater good.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> Most of yall are *******s on here,im a human bein so hell yeh ima demand respect


 
Could be the plumber has trained so many apprentices he is giving you a hard time to see if you are going to stick around long enough for it to be worthwhile for him to train you. As you can see from my peers and I if you are going to try to become a plumber, you will have to learn to put up with lots of crap.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

hey yo








u can get your job back at wendys theyre hiring


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> Most of yall are *******s on here,im a human bein so hell yeh ima demand respect




Look, son -- You're striking out on the intertoobz just as badly as you are IRL.

There has to be a reason for that.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Could be the plumber has trained so many apprentices he is giving you a hard time to see if you are going to stick around long enough for it to be worthwhile for him to train you. As you can see from my peers and I if you are going to try to become a plumber, you will have to learn to put up with lots of crap.


I do believe his Journeyman is playing out the last few parts of a bet he hopes to win.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I'm going to slowly back away before I say something really snobbish and give too much about myself away.
> 
> It's for the greater good.


Let it out wid. I'm ready


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Let it out wid. I'm ready


 Me too!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Let it out wid. I'm ready


It doesn't pass these lips if corn isn't involved.

That should narrow it down plenty.:yes:


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Plumber Bomber said:


> I'm very new to plumbing.I just started this job a month ago as a plumber's helper have no prevouis experience in this trade.I have a problem with this plumber i be working with.he hollers and cusses at me,he nitpics about sh**.i don't like working with this dude,he talks to me like i'm stupid.i barely know this dude and he's acting like an a**hole.he' an older guy in his mid 50's.i new to this trade,how is he going to talk to me stupid?,he knows i'm new to the game.when he tells me to bring him a tool/part or tells me to do something he yells at me sometimes like i'm suppose to already know what he's talking about,remember i'm learning the trade.
> 
> i've worked with a different plumber and he's the only one i had problems with i've already worked with this guy 4 times.i don't want to work with him ever again......and if they assign me to him again i'm going to either take off work for that day or ask the manager/dispatcher to put me with another plumber.i hate this guy,he gets me mad.i don't mind working,learning and taking advice,but i'm not going to let nobody talk to me any kind of way.he's the worst a**hole i've ever worked with........some helpers(like myself)are permanitly assigned to one plumber.....if they start assigning me to work with this guy everyday i most likely will quit this job.i do need my job to pay my bills,but at the same time i don't wanna be stressed out working with a dude like this.
> 
> what yall think? do u think i should quit my job if i end up having to work withis dude everyday?


I don't think your gonna last. This trade ain't for everyone and crying like a girl about b#llsh#t is just a sign to me that you can't handle it. This is plumbing not Girl Scouts. You're green, and to us you are stupid. I had a plumber that wouldn't walk any where and I was stuck with him for months. Every time I had to get him something I had to run and get it. But, we finished early and it was a good habit to have. I had plumbers talk sh#t to me everyday over everything from rolling up the power cord, to how I drilled my holes. i learned how he wanted things done and that was it. at work he was an azz hole but outside of work he was pretty cool. It's there truck, there lic.. Once you earn your respect all that stuff will stop. But if I hired you and you told me you weren't gonna work with someone you wouldn't be working for me.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> Most of yall are *******s on here,im a human bein so hell yeh ima demand respect


Ok u asked for it. Go the fuc away you stupid moronic as idiot. I swear us men are trying to make fun of you. The kids room is that way. We have no respect for whiny littl pus bick like you. We all know ur type and your not man enough to even look at my truck let alone ride in it. Ur so dumb ur momma must have dropped u. Y do u keep coming back here?? I just want to smack u silly. Little *** French fri cook. Now beat it before we ban you just cuz we can. O yea we talked with ur j man and told him all uv said about him. Be ready for work cuz he said he'll smak u one for me then snap a pic of ur read as face and post here for all of us to see I hate little queers like you. My 13 boy would piss on u. Man up and let them balls drop u puss


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok u asked for it. Go the fuc away you stupid moronic as idiot. I swear us men are trying to make fun of you. The kids room is that way. We have no respect for whiny littl pus bick like you. We all know ur type and your not man enough to even look at my truck let alone ride in it. Ur so dumb ur momma must have dropped u. Y do u keep coming back here?? I just want to smack u silly. Little *** French fri cook. Now beat it before we ban you just cuz we can. O yea we talked with ur j man and told him all uv said about him. Be ready for work cuz he said he'll smak u one for me then snap a pic of ur read as face and post here for all of us to see I hate little queers like you. My 13 boy would piss on u. Man up and let them balls drop u puss


...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

last i checked most off the people we worked with pee standing up if you want people to be nice and say thankyou and good job you can always work at macys


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

man tex i think you hurt his manvagina


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> It doesn't pass these lips if corn isn't involved.
> 
> That should narrow it down plenty.:yes:


Let me see what I can do!!!

I know ur a whiskey man!!!! Me too that's why I don't have any here !! Lol


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> Most of yall are *******s on here,im a human bein so hell yeh ima demand respect



Some of us are even *******s in real life.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> last i checked most off the people we worked with pee standing up if you want people to be nice and say thankyou and good job you can always work at macys


I hope so. Dam pus. I think he is a banned guy trying to Riley us up. Il be his huckleberry !!!! Bi needed to let it out he's the perfect one too. 

Hey UA. It's your turn. Let pass this boy around like 2 cent whore on Friday night!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> That stuff help you keep your girlish figure? :jester:


Why yes it does. Lol. Thanks for noticing


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Plumber Bomber said:


> Most of yall are *******s on here,im a human bein so hell yeh ima demand respect


I didn't see this ****, "go fukk yourself ******!!" Your lucky your not on my truck, cause I'd beat your azz. Drop you off in the middle of nowhere and tell the boss man to fire your azz when you get back. It would be the first time, I promise you that.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> Most of yall are *******s on here,im a human bein so hell yeh ima demand respect


 The beating will continue til the moral improves...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

bomber


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Big cheez said:


> I didn't see this ****, "go fukk yourself ******!!" Your lucky your not on my truck, cause I'd beat your azz. Drop you off in the middle of nowhere and tell the boss man to fire your azz when you get back. It would be the first time, I promise you that.


Bomber in the potty after his j man shoves that pipe wrench up his as O wait he might like it.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Let me see what I can do!!!
> 
> I know ur a whiskey man!!!! Me too that's why I don't have any here !! Lol


Now throw it in a charred oak barrel for 5 or 6 years.:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Now throw it in a charred oak barrel for 5 or 6 years.:laughing:


Are you a crown guy. Knob creek?? Or plain old jack. What's ur brand. U drink it neat don't you.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I wonder how many "plumber bombers" are out there?
He is truly living up to his name.
Illiterate, irrational, and prone to violence.
Soon his employer will have to pick up the tab on his endless unemployment run.
I have had more than one of these guys who flirted with the idea of raising his hands.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i just found bombers picture


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

Who would have ever thunk it? One little whiny helper could cause this much of an uproar! If I would have cried about my plumber that taught me, he would have cursed me like a dog then fired me then hire me back just so he could do it again.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

revenge said:


> i just found bombers picture


Lmao that's how he shows up to work and he thinks crying some more will earn there respect. What a pussy


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Plumber Bomber said:


> Most of yall are *******s on here,im a human bein so hell yeh ima demand respect


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Are you a crown guy. Knob creek?? Or plain old jack. What's ur brand. U drink it neat don't you.


Knob or Wild Turkey. Neat.

And Jack isn't bourbon. Sour mash is not bourbon.

And Crown is a blend. Awful stuff, those blends.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Cotcha. I like knob. And Southern comfort. It's a blend hu?? I mix it with coke. Not enough hair on
My chest to sip it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Knob or Wild Turkey. Neat.
> 
> And Jack isn't bourbon. Sour mash is not bourbon.
> 
> And Crown is a blend. Awful stuff, those blends.


 Hey hey... its getting derailed here.... focus... on this guy getting thrown under the bus...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Cotcha. I like knob. And Southern comfort. It's a blend hu?? I mix it with coke. Not enough hair on
> My chest to sip it.


I use to like to mix a lot of things with coke. Unfortunately.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Hey hey... its getting derailed here.... focus... on this guy getting thrown under the bus...


We got another guy in a dif thread to join him. This guys mashed up pretty good now


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> . I like knob.


:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I use to like to mix a lot of things with coke. Unfortunately.


We are talking coke a cola rite??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> We got another guy in a dif thread to join him. This guys mashed up pretty good now


 Ahh... two for one bus trip... lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> :laughing:


Lol. Your hitim out of the park hu. Rolling on floor arnt you. U chity welder


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't help it... You keep setting em' up, I'll keep knocking em' down! :laughing:

Did you really think id leave "I like knob" on the table?!? :jester:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not for a second.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Plumber Bomber said:


> i plumber is suppose to be possitive toward a his helper,he's supposed to be a role model.he's supposed to make the helper feel comfortable being around him.....he supposed tell his help"just do your best,i got your back and i will help you succeed in this trade" "if you have any questions feel free to ask me"


....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok. First hesthe boss. And he has a job to do. Being nice to you int part of it. I've been ther and some guys are just a holes ether move on or deal with it. After you learn and earn a strip. In a year or so. If done rite with respect you can't stand up to him. But becarefull and it only workswith some. It can back fire. After two years app I did it but I yelled back after he flew off and said I was fukin off. I said I bust as for you and have payed my dues I'm here to work and you know that. I'm tierd of you yelling at me and treating me like chit sometimes. It's time you respect me some he said f u take it to the house. Another guy said go over ther do this. 5 min later the plumber yells cut me a piece of 4" 6 " long. I cut it take ut to him. He says I am sorry you know how I get some times. I say. I do. But not on me any more I paid my dues and put up with it for years your my boss but I've passed your test if crap ok ?? Ok. Now shut up punk and help me glue this. Ok you old basterd lol. That's how play around since then That day I earned his respect by standing my ground. Co worker told me he's hard on you cuz he likes you!!!! He is75 now and still plumbing. I love that old man. After I got my license he said it's just shows how stupid you are,, to go get that thing. Now you have to use it stupid!!! That means u dud good I'm proud if you and welcome to the plumbers club. You got to know him to get it He never gives me crap at all now totally treats me as a peer. I even tell him get ur old as over here and cut my pipe he say screw you. Ok. How long. We are hoot to see. Everybody on site cracks up. This is me and him.
> 
> Back on topic. You have alot of crap to take and u have no choicebut to take it. If you do and work hard you might make it don't try what I did unless you have bonded some with him just work and stop whining or go be an electrician and us plumbers will still call u names!!!


Here is this I tried to give u advice long after the others where ripping you apart But I read enough and let loose on you Re read what wrote. And the others. We tried to help you. Dam I think I have a heart still.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Closed....


Fun Police strike again....:thumbsup:


----------

